# بن هلابي للتخليص الجمركي والنقل



## ابو سعيد (16 سبتمبر 2013)

بن هلابي للتخليص الجمركي والنقل
 
 
 
 Bin Helabi for Customs Clearance & Transportation
 
 
 


 
 
 
خبرة اكثر من 20 عاماً في مجال التخليص الجمركي
سرعة في انجاز المعاملات مع توصيل الشحنات من الميناء
الى مستودعات العملاء في جميع مناطق المملكة
 
 
 
 Experience more than 20 years in the field of customs clearance
Speed ​​in completing transactions with delivery of cargo from the port
To customer warehouses in all regions of the Kingdom


http://binhelabi-customs.blogspot.com/
​


----------

